

Introducing Strongbox, a Tool for Anonymous Document-Sharing - kmfrk
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/closeread/2013/05/introducing-strongbox-anonymous-document-sharing-tool.html

======
tezza
I am really sorry to criticize but:

My eyes are not good and I find that infographic impossible to read.

Something about the red rectangles and the contrast and alignment makes it
impossible for me to focus on the text.

Would it be better just to have a Visio-esque flowchart with directed arrows ?

~~~
kmfrk
New Yorker generally don't have any experience with creating infographics, so
this is probably part of the reason why it is so bad. I transcribed it for
you:

1\. Access the Tor network

2\. Upload and submit your files or messages. You'll receive a randomly
generated code name.

3\. The files are encrypted using P.G.P. (sic) and transmitted to a server
separate from the rest of the Condé Nast network.

4\. _New Yorker_ editors check the dedicated Strongbox server for enw
material, using a laptop with a V.P.N. connection.

5\. _New Yorker_ editors download the encrypted files to a thumb drive.

6\. A second laptop, not connected to the Internet, is booted up from a live
CD and erased each time it is powered on.

7\. A second thumb drive, containing P.G.P. decryption keys, is connected to
the laptop.

8\. _New Yorker_ editors plug the first thumb drive into the unconnected
laptop, download and decrypt the documents.

9\. _New Yorker_ editors will be able to send you a response. This message
will only be visible if you return to Strongbox and use your code name.

~~~
eli
I would assume PGP is correct as written:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pretty_Good_Privacy>

(Not to be confused with GPG, which is an open source implementation of the
same protocol).

~~~
kmfrk
I was just referring to the classic New Yorker style of putting all the
periods in the acronym. :)

Shame there wasn't an excuse to use a diaeresis.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
Interesting that they didn't feel the need to write "C.D." though. I guess
that one has been around long enough that it no longer is viewed as an
acronym?

------
johnman
It's pretty goofy.

